# Lilo and Stitch (2002)



## Survivor (Jan 20, 2003)

The best science fiction movie of the year, hands down.  A wonderfully demented premise, a real exploration of real characters in a truly science fictional situation, and an all round feel good story.

Any questions?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re:Lilo and Stitch*

Not seen it because the trailers didn't do it any favours. Maybe I should keep an eye out...


----------



## Survivor (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re:Lilo and Stitch*

Get it on DVD, you'll want to keep it.

 [glow="#6B75B6",2,300]"He is bulletproof, fireproof and can think faster than a supercomputer.  He can see in the dark, and move objects 3000 times his own size.  His only instinct: to destroy anything he touches!  Ah ha ha ha ha!"

"So it _is_ a monster."

"Ah, just a little one!"[/glow]


----------



## Ciuva (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re:Lilo and Stitch*

Just saw it, and I agree with you. It was different than I thought, even though I've seen the trailer. It's very good - not the best I've seen, but definitely not the worst. Good enough to that I want to see it again. Quite touching in the end...


----------



## Survivor (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re:Lilo and Stitch*

It was the best science fiction movie of the year, certainly, _and_ the best that Disney has _ever_ come out with.

[glow=red,2,300]"Your knuckles say "Cobra"...Cobra Bubbles?  Did you ever kill anyone?"

"We're getting off the subject."[/glow]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re:Lilo and Stitch*

I just saw "Lilo and Stitch" today - well scripted with some very good interpersonal interactions, and a cartoon that takes the human element very seriously, actually.

The general story is very fun and dramatic: I burst out laughing aloud a few times - and 4-year old Hannah burst into tears no less than four times. It's an emotional roller coaster, you see. 

It is worth watching again, but I think it's still a little too old for my kids. Maybe in a few years time...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 28, 2003)

Watched the sequel - not too good. It's basically just "chase things aorund" and almost made up on the spot. A 3-minute plot-line, in comparison to the original film, which was very well developed in all directions. The sequel is just a cheap cash-in - Hannah was only scared once and no one really laughed.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 4, 2003)

There's a sequel already! I've had the first one for ages but haven't even gotten around to watching it yet!


----------



## Sahara Star (Mar 7, 2006)

Watched it and I thought it was great! It had great parts, excenlent charters, and above all the best pick for senery, Hawaii.


----------



## Kailana (Mar 8, 2006)

haha.  This was the movie me and my boyfriend rented on our first date.  It's a cute movie and has a special meaning.


----------

